# Sitting at McDonalds, I look up and see this stunning Red Flowering Gum out the window



## Bretrick (Jan 2, 2023)

Corymbia ficifolia
My favourite tree in the world.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 2, 2023)

Really, McDonalds!


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 2, 2023)

1955 said:


> Really, McDonalds!


Yes, I enjoy their coffee.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Corymbia ficifolia
> My favourite tree in the world.


Stunning! I've never seen one where I live .


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 2, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> Stunning! I've never seen one where I live .


Endemic only to South West Western Australia


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 2, 2023)

Lovely tree! Excuse my ignorance, but is it scented? To me, the best trees not only have beautiful foliage to please the eye, but scents to please the nose, but that's not always the case. Glad you enjoyed the moment!


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 2, 2023)

palides2021 said:


> Lovely tree! Excuse my ignorance, but is it scented? To me, the best trees not only have beautiful foliage to please the eye, but scents to please the nose, but that's not always the case. Glad you enjoyed the moment!


The scent is like minty honey. Rather pleasing really. Birds and bees love them.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 2, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Yes, I enjoy their coffee.


I salute your iron stomach.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 2, 2023)

It is a eucalyptus, my son is allergic to eucalyptus, so I'm glad it is in Australia.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 2, 2023)

mrstime said:


> It is a eucalyptus, my son is allergic to eucalyptus, so I'm glad it is in Australia.


It is a Eucalyptus tree.


----------



## Bella (Jan 2, 2023)

Very pretty!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Endemic only to South West Western Australia


You also get red flowering gums in the tablelands of the Great Dividing Range, but probably not the same ones.

My dad loved them and tried to grow one in the backyard but the soil was too clayey and it did not thrive.

After he died I wanted to grow one in remembrance but I couldn't find a red one at the nursery so I settled on a pink one. Bad mistake, it was a Tasmanian blue gum, one of Australia's tallest trees. I planted it near the side fence where I could watch it grow as I looked out of my kitchen window.

And grow it did, like Jack's beanstalk. Underneath its roots was the main sewer line that ran through the backyards of neighbours houses. Inevitably it caused blockages as its roots invaded the line, so it had to be taken out.

I now have a red one on the nature strip in front of the house but it is suffering from the same clay soil that caused problems for Dad. 

 O well, at least I tried.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 3, 2023)

Warrigal said:


> You also get red flowering gums in the tablelands of the Great Dividing Range, but probably not the same ones.
> 
> My dad loved them and tried to grow one in the backyard but the soil was too clayey and it did not thrive.
> 
> ...


They can be grown in pots. 

Taken from thespruce.com
Eucalyptus plants are often grown in containers outside of their hardiness zones. 
Growing eucalyptus in pots allows gardeners to protect their plants from the cold by bringing them indoors. However, many gardeners treat container eucalyptus plants as annuals, starting with new plants each year because of their rapid growth rate. This allows them to remain manageable as houseplants and on balconies and decks.
These plants don’t like their roots to be disturbed. So it’s best to start with a large container to avoid having to repot. 
A 5-gallon container is a good size. And while unglazed clay is an ideal material to allow excess moisture to evaporate through its walls, you might want a plastic container that’s lighter to move around. 
Just make sure any container has ample drainage holes, and use a quality fast-draining potting mix. 
Feed with Native Plant Fertiliser


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 3, 2023)

@ Tommo, 

No room now for any more gums. I had a Wollomi pine in a pot for a few years and repotted it at least once, maybe twice, but had no intention of planting it in the garden. It did well for a while but suffered from the heat. It's gone to God now.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 3, 2023)

Tish said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


Flowers up close


----------



## Pookie (Jan 3, 2023)

That is lovely!


----------



## Remy (Jan 3, 2023)

Very pretty. Reminds me a bit of bottle brush


----------



## DaveA (Jan 3, 2023)

Disgustedman said:


> I salute your iron stomach.


Yes, I agree.  My preference is Burger King!


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 3, 2023)

Remy said:


> Very pretty. Reminds me a bit of bottle brush


Bottlebrush are stunning as well. There are several where I live. They are all over Perth and when they are all in full bloom together then the sight is magical.


----------

